# think i am going mad



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

The title says it all really, I think I am going mad!  I have just  spent the whole night checking out different online ovulation charts to see when our lovely surrogate is due to ovulate!  We are due to travel up to her 3rd June, she lives 311 miles away 2 buses and a train journey away.  She has a clearblue fertility monitor, which worked well with her cycle last month, and by which we have planned our journey this month.  But what if we've got it wrong, what if she ovulates at a different time this month, oh so many what ifs.  I think I need a strong coffee, some fresh air, and then maybe some sleep.


----------

